# Easter Dilemma



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

My father has invited us to his house for Easter and we would need to bring our 9 month old girl because dad lives about two hours away. I am conflicted on going at all because of the pup. At this age, she is obviously still pretty excitable and as she LOVES everyone she meets, might be a handful with a lot of family attending. I am worried that the long car ride coupled with a new place and lots of new people might be setting her up for failure. Additionally, dad likes dogs okay as long as they do not shed, pee, poop, track in dirt, steal food, etc.  

I would rather not go than be stressed that the girl can't be her fun crazy puppy self and that I need to have her leashed and perfect every second (which is not possible). However, I keep remembering our trainer saying that we need to expose Ellie to every possible situation with people and crowds. Thoughts?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think by not taking her you're setting her up for failure. Yes, she will probably do something that you aren't fond of but she's 9 months and won't learn until you expose her to those situations. The leash will likely help as she can't get away from you and steal food, pee, etc when she's right next to you. Although it isn't ideal to leash her the entire time it's a compromise on the situation.

We have done many holidays now with our boy and there are always TONS of people there, lots of kids, other dogs, etc. To me, leaving him at home isn't an option and not seeing family isn't an option. We do leash him but we expose him to the other dogs, the kids, etc so he's learning to remain calm and deal with the stimulation in the correct way while remaining with us. Plus I never have to fear about him getting bit by another dog, stealing food, peeing somewhere or jumping on any kids because I know where he is. Eventually he won't be on the leash but for no that's the way it has to be done. I've also found that if I take a peanut butter filled bone with him (his favorite) he will sit there and work on that as opposed to being insane. 99% of the time the bone is enough to keep him content and well behaved. Perhaps that may be an option for you? Best of luck and let us know how it goes! Your pup just might surprise you


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree, I would take her. Maybe you could go early and take her for a long walk or try to find some off leash areas where she could burn off some energy before your family arrives. I think the earlier you start doing this, the better! We started taking Miles to family parties his second day home  Of course with instructions to all family members on how to interact with a little puppy. You may have to educate some of the kids on how to interact with the puppy.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I disagree-
there's a time and a place for a vizsla pup,and this ain't one of them : 
Big family get togethers are tense enough without the stress of a dog that will shame you. 
Please yourself and stay at home with the dog 
Have a wonderful relaxed Easter break.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would never miss an opportunity like that. The dog will behave better than most would venture to think... 
You will end up walking the dog for quite a while anyhow. 

Go for it.. GOOD TIMES   

We went to a wedding a 7 months, and even church..


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer also attended a wedding at 11 mos old and I couldn't believe how well behaved he was. And taking them somewhere new like a house is almost so overwhelming they don't have time to be bad. When one thing is new I their home environment they are able to pay extra attention to it. But when everything is new there's no time to be focused. Make sense? That's been my experience. 

Taking the crate is always a good idea too.


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Doing it right now with our 5 month old and she's doing amazing. Not only is it wonderful to be proud of a well mannered girl, but she's so exhausted right now she can't keep her head up.

A win-win for both of us!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

For god's sake just go. My pups have gone everywhere and done everything from an early age. They fit in with my lifestyle not the other way around. As a by product, I can literally take them anywhere.....


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I would definitely go and take her with you, as others have said it would be almost like setting her up for failure not to go.

I do actually completely understand where you're coming from though as there can be lots of pressure involved in her supervision with a lot of people around therefore it can be hard to concentrate on much else! 

I still always take Nelly (19 weeks and a lovely loon) to family do's etc. worrying or not. It's a great opportunity to reinforce nice manners with all the distractions and excitement and as others have said it will make her a happy, sleepy puppy. 

It's all these things we will be grateful for doing when they are adult dogs I think.

As a side note - I sometimes find our pup to be like a child in the sense that she might misbehave and zoom zoom zoom at home but from daycare and my Mum all I hear was she was good as gold :

Take her and have fun!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I had decided to give it a shot, but it might end up being a non-issue now. We were supposed to be down at our fish camp in the Everglades for Easter, but since leaving for there has been delayed, we felt obligated to go to my dad's house on Sunday. Now, spending time with my mother in law on Easter has come into play instead. 

My husband is an only child and his mom has no one else close by. My dad on the other hand, will have a houseful. Holidays are always complicated for us because of all of the divorced parents (in-laws and out-laws!). We try to go out of town on minor holidays and take our mothers with us on major holidays. 

So far, taking Ellie to my mom's house with my brother and his two kids went really well and MUCH better than expected. She has also been a road trip champ since she was very young. She will get to try out the boat again next week in the Glades and meet lots of new people and dogs. Maybe we will have a cookout with all of the neighbors down there since you guys have inspired me to really get her around a bigger crowd.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fl - you know the pup better than anyone - if after talking to the hosts and it's allright with them go - have a crate and a cover to put him in if things go south - PIKE only goes where he is welcome - with a back up plan if not behaving - family dynamics - are just a fact of life - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a picture of June with the Easter bunny at Bass Pro shop.








She also went to my mothers house that day. I have a rather large family and she was more than welcome.
Was she good the whole time,No but that was to be expected. She even latched on to the bottom of my mothers pant leg. My moms a animal lover, so she just laughed. She even pointed her chickens. 8)
June romped and played. When she got tired I put her in her crate, in a quite place.
The only thing I would caution you on is if there will be kids with plenty of candy. Make sure you keep him away from it.
My family like dogs, and there can be a few of them at family get togethers.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

get her taken! I'm actually supposed to be away for 10 days at the moment, but had to nip back home due to a work commitment and a pre-arranged night out with old pals. Left wife and kids at the campsite and brought Rubes back with me as she's in season and I don't want to expose her to lusty dogs lol!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Since your plans are still uncertain, I'll give you a bit more to consider or to use for future reference.

Talk to your father (or any host) ahead of time and make sure he understands the energy level BEFORE he says Ellie is welcome. I agree with Milesmom completely about going early and taking a long walk. Beyond that, I would take Ellie for lots of 'mini-walks' during the visit. Give her a chance to tone it down for a few minutes periodically and give yourself a chance to breathe. Lastly, I would plan to have Ellie take a nap during the meal so you can eat uninterrupted and your father won't have to worry about food disappearing. That may mean outside, but it probably will mean in her spot in the car. If she is used to her crate, take her crate. If she has a blanket, take that. It for sure means park with this plan in mind - in the shade if it's hot - near a wind break if it's raining so the windows can be a bit open - possibly even asking your father if you can park in the garage - and with water available. Parking is another reason to go early.

Whatever you decide - Have a Happy Easter!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

JLD640,
That sounds like very good advice for going to my dad's house or any other get together. We did have her out and about some when she was a very young pup, but I think people are more tolerant of a 15 pounds of red craziness than of 45 pounds of red craziness!

She is mostly good at home and has become much better mannered, but she gets so excited to see anyone new that she tends to go a bit wild. We rarely have guests over, so that is not helping us practice with her either. Also, most people seem to encourage the excitement right up to the point it starts becoming annoying to them. ???


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

We just finished a road trip with our 8mo, from CT to Toronto, to be with family for Easter (celebrated one week early). One way took about 10 hours including stopping and he was an absolute dream. We also stopped mid way for about an hour for all of us to have a romp and stretch our legs. 

My parents had about 15 people over including four kids and the V was so calm and well mannered. He even joined in the easter egg hunt (we hid liver treats for him). We too feared that he wouldn't handle the travelling well and being around so many people but he did so well and we couldn't be happier that we made the trip!


----------

